
Winning the SOTD on Awwwards:How We Got 27K Qualified Visits in a Week - ped4enko
https://www.indiehackers.com/@thefln/winning-the-sotd-on-awwwards-how-we-got-27k-qualified-visits-in-a-week-f83fb74878
======
ped4enko
I hope our case will also get a reward! [https://www.awwwards.com/sites/time-
will-tell-messaging-app](https://www.awwwards.com/sites/time-will-tell-
messaging-app)

